

PhoneGap Build - Build native, cross-platform mobile apps in the cloud - jasongullickson
http://build.phonegap.com/

======
zoowar
Interesting, but if you have to write html/js/css, why not just use html5 and
get cross-platform apps without the extra step.

~~~
jasongullickson
The first reason is that in the app stores, you can get paid :)

Second would be that PhoneGap exposes some functionality you can't get at with
a standard web app (some hardware sensors, contact data, etc.).

Third would be exposure. Most folks are now familiar with shopping for apps in
the app store. While you can accomplish the same thing by visiting a website
and "adding to home screen" or whatever, the "workflow" isn't as well known.

